# White smoke puff from grill at stop light.



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does the smoke just keep rising up or does it evaporate quite quickly?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

real quick.. just a puff.. its white... and then nothing at all...


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't see how it could be the turbo for the fact if it was consuming oil or coolant, the smoke or steam would either be ingested into the intake or blown out into the exhaust. Unless you have a leak in the Intake tubing or in the intercooler somewhere and you have a bad turbo to boot, but it seems unlikely.

The operating temps seem to be fine.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

could it be condensation from the A/C dripping on something hot?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> could it be condensation from the A/C dripping on something hot?


don't think it is.. I've never noticed it doing this before... After it happened the 2nd time.. I turned the a/c off, just to make sure..


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

hmmm well from what you have described it almost has to be water, the olny other thing i can think of would be coolant leaking from the rad area. I would get a dye kit and check it out. It could be a small enough leak that you don't notice the level drop


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Start checking for signs of wetness around all of the cooling hoses and lines going to the expansion tank. Also another thought I had, is that the modern radiator is constructed of an aluminum core with plastic tanks on the sides. It's possible that one of the tanks has a crack in it and your seeing some steam escaping from it. This is just a guess though. Jeep/Chrysler had this issue with the Liberty's where the tanks would actually split and cause a major coolant loss.

I would take a piece of cardboard and put in under the car and let it sit overnight and check for any leaks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by newsguy99Well, today, it happened... Drove to a delivery drop off from an Interstate at around 70ish mph... Come to the top of the exit ramp, stop light... Stop... White puff of smoke comes from the grill area...
> I thought, it might of been the truck in front of me.. So, didn't think much of it... Drove a bit more down the road (40ish mph), stopped at another stop light.. More white smoke.. Now, I'm starting to worry.
> 
> Get to my delivery.. get out of the car and open the hood, car is still running.. No smoke, no leaks I can see, and there's still plenty of coolant in the reserve.. Leave the hood up while I finished the delivery up, and turned the car off.
> ...


Hey Newsguy99,

I'm sorry to read that you are having this issue. Please follow up with us after your trip to the dealership and let us know what the results are. 

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have the dealer add ultraviolet (UV) dye to the coolant. Then track the level over the next few weeks. 

Another possibility is that you were seeing water condensing on the low-pressure side of the A/C, and somehow getting kicked onto something hot.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Well, dealership found my issue.. WATERPUMP. I'll add a picture of the old pump when I get back home.

Here at 7:40am, and I'm still here. However, they also had a 1hr power outage as well..

Fun stuff.. Fun day!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

This was pulled off my car today... Its the old water pump... If you look closely, you can actually see where it was leaking.. 
The Service Manager took this for me today. and told me, the tech had to pressurize the system, before he could find the leak... Once he did that, he said he found the leak quickly.

I'll tip my hat to the crew at where I had this work done..

Carl Black Chevy
Nashville, TN. 
With a service department open and doing things on a Saturday... 
In before 8am.. Out just after 1pm... Not too bad... The best thing.. They had the parts in stock, and waiting. The parts manager said he tries to keep 2 of these water pumps on hand at all times.


----------

